# good places to buy supplies



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

This one has just about every food available in bulk for poultry,horses ,dogs ,cats ,rabbits,pigeons cage birds,plus bales of hay/straw/paper,rolls of the correct size wire,insecticides,vitamins,equine floor coverings such as aubiose.Close to junction 21 of the m1 Leicestershire, just off of the a50 at Markfield.Add your supplier and location.
http://www.cooksfarmshop.co.uk/


----------



## katytwinkle (Aug 28, 2010)

we have two suppliers near to us.

Old Mill Animal feeds
Block 5-6 old Mill Lane Industrial Estate,
MANSFIELD,
NG19 9BG

Wholesale warehouse open to the public
Selling a wide variety of animal feeds from mice to horse, lots of different accessories for all types of animals
Also selling rabbits,gerbils,hamsters,guiniea pigs, tortoise,turtles,gold fish,bearded dragons,geckos,snakes
Live Reptile Food All £1.00 A Pot
Large Equestrian section

but also
Mansfield Farm & Pet Supplies.

Mansfield Farm & Pet Supplies provide one of Mansfield's largest pet food ranges, catering for all types of domestic pet, including cats, dogs, fish, horses, rodents, birds and more.

Food, treats and supplements, bedding, toys, grooming products and more.

Researched the market to source the best products at the best prices.

Our friendly, helpful staff are always available, and will be delighted to advise and guide you through our wide range of priducts, to ensure that your pet is happy and healthy.

Visit Mansfield Farm & Pet Supplies to see our wide range of pet products, and for advice on the best solution for your pet, or call us now on 01623 624955 for more information.

sorry for it bing a little wordy, i copy and pasted info from their websites/facebooks!!!


----------

